# Work? Living? Weather?



## JTE123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there my names joe, im from england and after i have finished my NVQ level 3 in carpentry and joinery i am looking to get a 6 months working visa out in Australia, im looking to go in about 1 year and 6 months when should i apply?
and also got some other questions so sorry but need help....

Were is the carpentry industry good in australia?
Weres the best weather?
Were is the friendliest?
Were is easy to find housing to rent temporary, not to expensive obviously?
And is there many busy/lively places in OZ for e.g. bars and clubs?

Will apreciate any possitive help.

Thanks joe.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

No doubt you'd probably appreciate something warmer after some chillier UK weather Joe and though we do not have six months working visas as such, if you are just a younger bloke which I assume you are, the best thing for you could be the Working Holiday Visa - Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration

You can get approval of them usually within the week if not the same day and then you have a year in which to enter so plenty of time to arrange things.
You may have missed out on recent news about flooding of the Brisbane River Valley and adjacent areas along with other country areas and Cyclone Yasi up north, there also being plenty of time this year to still get a couple more and all adding up to a lot of major infrastructure repairs/rebuilding for the next few years as well as housing replacements so there'll likely be plenty of work in Queensland and also even other states that have been affected or with some people in the Queensland cyclone region saying enough is enough and it's time to move.

Weather wise, you'll find that about 90% of Australians live within 200 km. of the east coast between Cairns and Adelaide and that near 50% live in the greater Sydney and Melbourne regions, the weather from Brisbane in south part of Queensland being sub tropical reasonably mild all year around and it being wetter and more humid as you head north into the tropics whereas heading south into NSW and Victoria it is more temperate though summer temperatures can be exceedingly high, up to 45C of late though only for a few days at a time.
You might even think that Autumn and Spring down south are a bit like a UK summer and Winter just a cooler version, a bit like a 13C day at Wimbledon or at the Cricket, but we still like the beer cold even in winter.
Australians are generally friendly of nature and good renting and nightlife will not really go hand in hand for whereas you obviously will have more choices of nightlife in the Capitals of Melbourne and Sydney, rentals in Sydney especially can be difficult.
For work, you may want to consider the regional areas and you'll still find a good vibe in a lot of locations.
See about getting your qualifications assessed with Trades Recognition Australia - Home and you should not have too great a difficulty in getting work, perhaps even an employer sponsorship if considering a more permanent stay.


----------



## JTE123 (Feb 11, 2011)

*helpfull stuff!*

Cheers for your help, do you think it would be possible to live in a caravan park for about 6 months in brisbane whilst working, will it be cheaper than a flat/apartment? and can i drive in oz with a uk driving licsense? if so how old do you have to be?
thanks joe.


----------

